# Aftermarket support HELP PLEASE



## Neo300ZXdrifter (Jul 13, 2005)

hey guys! i got a 88 300 non turbo and i wanna do a 90' Vg30DETT swap but sadly i can't find internals in the aftermarket. either i'm looking in the wrong places or they're hard to find. PLEASE help me out! and throw some advice on the swap (If you know anywebsites or ETC.)


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm guessing you haven't researched at all. Do you even know how much work it takes to get a VG30DETT in a Z31s engine bay? Or the amount of customization it takes? Or even how much in the end it will cost? I hope you have over 20k set aside to get the engine in there.

As far as internals...http://www.amzperformance.com/z32/?...4d&PHPSESSID=167129461cb2a55911f71d0a57bfa3bc


Build a VG30ET it will make LOADS of power and be MUCH MUCH cheaper in the end.

Plus for the cost of droping in a VG30DETT you could drop in an LS2 and it weighs less and has more potential.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

That's not entirely true...

An LS-2 willrun anywhere in the neighborhood of $8000-$9000

A VG30DETT will run you ~$1500

to make ~600hp on a DETT engine, you will need

-Engine, transmission ($1500)
-bigass fuelpump ($300)
-some sort of engine managment be it a piggyback or full stand alone ($500-$3500)
-injectors ($450)
-turbos ($800-$2000)
-intercooler or coolers ($200-$800)
-exhaust manifolds (depends on if you can weld)
-exhaust (again, can you weld?)
-intake piping
-fuel lines, fittings, filters, fasteners, engine mounts, fuel pressure regulator, gauges, an uncut DETT wiring harness, ECU, and a host of other crap.

If you can weld, and have some parts from a T66 SOHC VG build (  ) you had some good friends, some killer hook-ups, and a load of time and a daily driver, could probably do it all for about $4000. 

In fact, this is what I'm doing right now. The DETT can make 600+ WHP on stock internals (everything is forged) and the transmission is bulletproof. The redline on the DETT is 7K and the head design makes for a lot mo power. Is it a bitch? yes. Is it for any monkey with hand tools? NO. Can it be done? It has before, and will be again. A 2600 LB car (gutted) with 600whp! YEAH!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> In fact, this is what I'm doing right now. The DETT can make 600+ WHP on stock internals (everything is forged) and the transmission is bulletproof. The redline on the DETT is 7K and the head design makes for a lot mo power. Is it a bitch? Hell yes. Is it for any monkey with hand tools? Hell NO. Can it be done? It has before, and will be again. A 2600 LB car (gutted) with 600whp!


Did you blow up your VG30ET again? Your really pushing it if your going to make 600rwhp on the stock bottom end. In fact your going to send it sky high. The 87-89 Turbo tranny FS5R30A is basically the same tranny found in the Z32 and it is also basically indestructable. For the costs of the swap assuming he does not have the know it all to do all the work it is pointless. I can get 600rwhp out of the VG30ET cheaper then somone can get a stock VG30DETT in the Z31.

Or I could get a used low mileage LS1 and a T56 (much better then the 5spd in the Z32) and build an insane car, and have reliable horsepower. But that is just me, and I would like an LS2, but as you mentioned for most people that is alittle out of price range.


----------



## Neo300ZXdrifter (Jul 13, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> The 87-89 Turbo tranny FS5R30A is basically the same tranny found in the Z32 and it is also basically indestructable. For the costs of the swap assuming he does not have the know it all to do all the work it is pointless. I can get 600rwhp out of the VG30ET cheaper then somone can get a stock VG30DETT in the Z31.


So if the transmissions are basically the same wouldn't just be like fitting a Turbo 88 Tranny in there. And if a Vg30DET can fit in there why would a DETT be hard. Besides the fact that there's an extra turbo. 

sry if i'm asking a bunch of newbie questions but i just got the car lol.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Neo300ZXdrifter said:


> So if the transmissions are basically the same wouldn't just be like fitting a Turbo 88 Tranny in there. And if a Vg30DET can fit in there why would a DETT be hard. Besides the fact that there's an extra turbo.
> 
> sry if i'm asking a bunch of newbie questions but i just got the car lol.


It's not just the extra turbo, the DOHC motor is much wider than the ET that comes in the Z31. That pretty much makes it a wall to wall engine, and not much room to work on it. Likely less than even in a Z32, which is a lot wider than a Z31......
Oh, and it's not a VG30DET, it's a VG30_ET_. Broken down, DET means: DOHC, EFI, TURBO. The older motor is not DOHC, only SOHC. Hence the ET. The DET motor is JDM only.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Neo300ZXdrifter said:


> So if the transmissions are basically the same wouldn't just be like fitting a Turbo 88 Tranny in there. And if a Vg30DET can fit in there why would a DETT be hard. Besides the fact that there's an extra turbo.
> 
> sry if i'm asking a bunch of newbie questions but i just got the car lol.


It's not that hard, if you know what you're doing. But it is expensive and very time consuming.

Maybe you missed the part in the second reply that said it will cost at least $4000 in parts alone?

But hey. If you want to. Go for it. Just don't expect anyone to be able to provide you with a kit, instructions, or detailed pictures.


----------



## Neo300ZXdrifter (Jul 13, 2005)

so it basically sounds like the VG30ET is alot more easier and better and cheaper for someone who doesnt have the know how. I'm not good at this whole "do your research" thing for swaps and stuff i can't find Pics or Kits anywhere (i think mainly because i've been using google.) Would you know where to find kits or detailed pics. and a trusted online store to get the VG30ET. i'm probably a pain for you guys but your being a big help.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

a site you could check for 300zx engine swaps is hybridz.com


----------

